# The first Master Chef Escoffier



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello group! this is a video about chef Auguste Escoffier. its a bit long but one gets a idea about how the modern kitchen got its roots. and can one name a lot of the classical music .. i could name only one. 
it will make some want to eat 
Michel Roux Jr explores The first Master Chef Escoffier


----------

